# EGD with orogastric tube placement



## edajade1129 (Mar 24, 2010)

Does anyone know the CPT code to use for an EGD with orogastric tube placement no fluoro was used.


----------



## Runnergirl40 (Apr 14, 2010)

Our practice bills 43241 for the procedure.
Hope this helps!


----------

